# Why did I bother?!



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I just found this;

Preloved | english springer spaniel x alaskan malamute for sale in Plymouth, Devon, UK

:mad2: I can't get a hold of the woman right now just a baby sitter but I've left a message. I sent all my puppies off on a contract explaining that they could NOT be sold on and MUST be returned unless I have given consent. Thankfully I have a copy and it is signed as does she, so hopefully I can find out where my puppy has gone as the baby sitter said there was no puppy :frown:

It's my fault they came into this world and I wanted to make sure everything was fine, last i knew they were having chewing problems and were just asking for advice, I hate this it's killing me.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

OMG this is awful, why didn't she just return the pup to you  i am really sorry. 
I hope you can get the pup back.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Luvdogs said:


> OMG this is awful, why didn't she just return the pup to you  i am really sorry.
> I hope you can get the pup back.


I don't know and they seemed like such a nice family :incazzato:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh no, I feel horrible :-( 

Hope you find him.x


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Unfotunately the piece of paper you got them to sign is not legal. Vetting people thoroughly is difficult. Welcome to the world of Breeding!!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Daynna said:


> Oh no, I feel horrible :-(
> 
> Hope you find him.x


Thank you, I hope so too I don't know what i'm going to do :cryin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

Is he definatly one of yours?


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

I have my fingers crossed for you you can get this pup back 


(((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

clueless said:


> Unfotunately the piece of paper you got them to sign is not legal. Vetting people thoroughly is difficult. Welcome to the world of Breeding!!!


That sucks, that really does. I hope to never have puppies again, this si too much torture on me


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Jem said:


> Is he definatly one of yours?


I'd reconise him a mile off, plus the fact I knew they named him ozzie and do you see any other malamute x springer puppies about?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Luvdogs said:


> I have my fingers crossed for you you can get this pup back
> 
> (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))


Thank you :frown5:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I'd reconise him a mile off, plus the fact I knew they named him ozzie and *do you see any other malamute x springer puppies about? *




Alright keep your pants on it was only a question


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Jem said:


> Is he definatly one of yours?


He looks the Same as my Zeb which is one of litter, Theres no mistaking look on my profile only slight differences in the markings.

Ive had so many people ask me if you had any left, one i know he wouldve had a fantastic home with what a shame


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Jem said:


> [/B]
> 
> Alright keep your pants on it was only a question


Sorry, I don't mean to snap i'm very angry and very upset


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

clueless said:


> Unfotunately the piece of paper you got them to sign is not legal. Vetting people thoroughly is difficult. Welcome to the world of Breeding!!!


I agree with Clueless - BUT - you can assume that the person who brought you puppy is not wise to this!!! I would still ring and point out the terms and conditions that the puppy was sold under in the hope that you can find out where he's gone!
Try and keep your cool initially!!!!
Good luck
regards
DT


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Daynna said:


> He looks the Same as my Zeb which is one of litter, Theres no mistaking look on my profile only slight differences in the markings.
> 
> Ive had so many people ask me if you had any left, one i know he wouldve had a fantastic home with what a shame


Thanks, yeah well if I do get him back atleast you could tell 'em I have one avaliable again


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I agree with Clueless - BUT - you can assume that the person who brought you puppy is not wise to this!!! I would still ring and point out the terms and conditions that the puppy was sold under in the hope that you can find out where he's gone!
> Try and keep your cool initially!!!!
> Good luck
> regards
> DT


Thank you, I left a message on the person's mobile phone and asked the baby sitter to tell her to please call me back asap.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Good luck - hope you get him back.
Sh x


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

hope you sort it out, good luck, xx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Shazach said:


> Good luck - hope you get him back.
> Sh x





dipdog said:


> hope you sort it out, good luck, xx


Thankyou


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Thank you, I left a message on the person's mobile phone and asked the baby sitter to tell her to please call me back asap.


If you phone again I would maybe hide your number - if they suspect who you are they may try and avoid you
regards
DT


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> If you phone again I would maybe hide your number - if they suspect who you are they may try and avoid you
> regards
> DT


do you know the code for that? it's a good idea and worth a shot

I also have their address


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

This is so sad, I really hope you get him back! I don't understand why they didn't just contact you 

and I think the code to make your number private is 141 but im not sure x


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

put 141 in front of their nimber


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> This is so sad, I really hope you get him back! I don't understand why they didn't just contact you
> 
> and I think the code to make your number private is 141 but im not sure x


Maybe to embarassed!!!
Right 141

keep us informed


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

That is awful, he is really just 10 weeks? So they only had him 2 weeks before they advertised and gave up on him


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> This is so sad, I really hope you get him back! I don't understand why they didn't just contact you
> 
> and I think the code to make your number private is 141 but im not sure x


I spoke with them when he was 10 weeks and they said he was just chewing stuff and asked what they could do about it but either than that they was happy.



fluffybunny2001 said:


> put 141 in front of their nimber


Ok thanks



DoubleTrouble said:


> Maybe to embarassed!!!
> Right 141
> 
> keep us informed


That may be true, I don't know and thanks I will



peppapug said:


> That is awful, he is really just 10 weeks? So they only had him 2 weeks before they advertised and gave up on him


He should 13 weeks old now and just under 2 weeks as tehy went at 8 1/2 weeks, I'm really upset, everything sounded so wonderful with them but I guess it wasn't.

That's not the worst the one, the one I have now his previous people only had him 4 days 

I feel like I vetted bad, everyone seemed to suit nice and well i'm just so confused.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I am sorry to say but I don't think you will get the pup back - now that the pup has gone on to another new owner.

I think the best you can do is to try and get hold of the new owners and befriend them. At least then hopefully you can reassure yourself that he has gone on to a nice new home. Also you can have ongoing contact with new owners and explain to them that you will take the pup back at any time of his life.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> I am sorry to say but I don't think you will get the pup back - now that the pup has gone on to another new owner.
> 
> I think the best you can do is to try and get hold of the new owners and befriend them. At least then hopefully you can reassure yourself that he has gone on to a nice new home. Also you can have ongoing contact with new owners and explain to them that you will take the pup back at any time of his life.


Yes, if that becomes the situation then I will do that or even offer to refund them what they payed for him, I don't know I shall see what happens.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Yes, if that becomes the situation then I will do that or even offer to refund them what they payed for him, I don't know I shall see what happens.


But if the pup is in a good home being loved and well looked after then wouldn't it be best for the pup to keep him where he is? Wouldn't be fair keep uprooting him would it?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> But if the pup is in a good home being loved and well looked after then wouldn't it be best for the pup to keep him where he is? Wouldn't be fair keep uprooting him would it?


IF I find that the home he's in is good than yes I would be happy to leave him there.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> IF I find that the home he's in is good than yes I would be happy to leave him there.


lets hope it is a good home then every one will be happy.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> lets hope it is a good home then every one will be happy.


Yes, I hope so to.


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Thank you, I left a message on the person's mobile phone and asked the baby sitter to tell her to please call me back asap.


hi i notice you live in plymouth , me too. is there anything i can do?? perhaps to pretend im interested, or even buy the pup back for you, this is so sad, hope you get the pup back


----------



## Lucysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

springer i am sorry that this has happened to you, many years ago i had an accidental litter with my doberman bitch ten lovely pups survived and advertised them in the paper charging five pounds each to cover their food.
there was no contracts or stuff like that and I never heared from one of them again.

I often wonder what happened to my babies. the internet wasnt around then so prehaps its easier, to find out that someone has passed on your baby after only two weeks. would make me mad too.

hopefully you will get him back

hugs
Rachelxx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

goldendance said:


> hi i notice you live in plymouth , me too. is there anything i can do?? perhaps to pretend im interested, or even buy the pup back for you, this is so sad, hope you get the pup back


Thanks, I'll just have to wait for a bit and see before doing anything, thnakyou though


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Lucysmom said:


> springer i am sorry that this has happened to you, many years ago i had an accidental litter with my doberman bitch ten lovely pups survived and advertised them in the paper charging five pounds each to cover their food.
> there was no contracts or stuff like that and I never heared from one of them again.
> 
> I often wonder what happened to my babies. the internet wasnt around then so prehaps its easier, to find out that someone has passed on your baby after only two weeks. would make me mad too.
> ...


Thanks, epps yeah that'd be a scary thought for me and wow just £5 : must have been a while, hehe.


----------



## Lucysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

yes many years ago now but I still think of those babies even now.
they caused ructions in my house because my children were small and wanted to keep them all.

eleven doberman sizes dogs in one house was a no no.


actually 15 years I think lol

Rachel and the girlies


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Lucysmom said:


> yes many years ago now but I still think of those babies even now.
> they caused ructions in my house because my children were small and wanted to keep them all.
> 
> eleven doberman sizes dogs in one house was a no no.
> ...


Wow, taht would have sounded a handful, I could only imagine keeping all my litter which would have been 12 dogs : very scary thought there, i'm pleased most of them are in good homes and in particular I see one here all the time :biggrin: so i know he's doing well


----------



## Boston (Feb 6, 2008)

just read the advert about your pup, the family must have put him up for sale within days of getting him as the website says the advert was updated 16 days ago.

Details
Type: Private Advert 
Price: £65 ovno 
Updated: 16 days ago


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Boston said:


> just read the advert about your pup, the family must have put him up for sale within days of getting him as the website says the advert was updated 16 days ago.
> 
> Details
> Type: Private Advert
> ...


Not really he would be 13 weeks now, that advert is a few weeks old aparently


----------



## Boston (Feb 6, 2008)

if they went to there new homes when they were 8 and a half week old and their now 13 week old that is more than 16 days ago and the advert was up dated 16 days ago so the family must have put the advert on at least 16 days ago.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Boston said:


> if they went to there new homes when they were 8 and a half week old and their now 13 week old that is more than 16 days ago and the advert was up dated 16 days ago so the family must have put the advert on at least 16 days ago.


Yes, rather annoying. why get a puppy if you can't handle the chewing or howling?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

Aw nooo how awful! Well I'm in Plymouth like Goldendance just let me know if theres anything I can do x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> Aw nooo how awful! Well I'm in Plymouth like Goldendance just let me know if theres anything I can do x


Thanks, my best advice is if you see one of the pups and ask the owner if they got it from a debbie or daisy (that's me) and if they got it from debbie than to find me here or go the big H in town and ask for a Kaleigh and leave their number with her. (They will probarlley think you'r crazy but if you could explain the cicrumstance and that techically that puppy was sold illegally to them)

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

The puppy wasn't sold illegally it's not a binding contract as you have nothing to back it up.
I'm sorry this has happened to you hun but if the ad is 16 days old you may have to realise that you may never find out where the pup has gone.
This is what happens when you breed


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Jem said:


> The puppy wasn't sold illegally it's not a binding contract as you have nothing to back it up.
> I'm sorry this has happened to you hun but if the ad is 16 days old you may have to realise that you may never find out where the pup has gone.
> This is what happens when you breed


I know -sigh- but I will try every effort even if I have to make posters, I don't care I want to find this puppy. I didn't intend to breed and I intend to never breed again, this is too much stress.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

You did intend to breed this was all cleared up on one of your threads.

If a pup is sold on you have lost all your rights on that pup, you only have a leg to stand on if your contract has been written up and checked by a soliciter (sp)


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Jem said:


> You did intend to breed this was all cleared up on one of your threads.
> 
> If a pup is sold on you have lost all your rights on that pup, you only have a leg to stand on if your contract has been written up and checked by a soliciter (sp)


No, I didn't! :mad2: if you check every post I ever made every where I never said EVER that I intended to breed, one person said that but that was your choice to belive them.

Can you leave now? you are only making me distrested more and I really don't need it


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> No, I didn't! :mad2: if you check every post I ever made every where I never said EVER that I intended to breed, one person said that but that was your choice to belive them.
> 
> Can you leave now? you are only making me distrested more and I really don't need it


No I cant leave its a public forum so therefor I can air my opinions on this!

No you dont need to be more "distressed" but then some people are not going to tip toe round you on this when u say you will get this pup back.
You cant as you have no right to do so


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Jem said:


> No I cant leave its a public forum so therefor I can air my opinions on this!
> 
> No you dont need to be more "distressed" but then some people are not going to tip toe round you on this when u say you will get this pup back.
> You cant as you have no right to do so


Why do you want to argue? why can't you just drop things and leave it at that? I did not start this thread to 'cause arguments and no one else has done it, for god's sake i'm sick of people like you.

I do NOT care what you think but i wish you'd take it somewhere else, is that so much to ask for? I want to keep this thread open and not have it closed because of being riled up and ending up getting not only more upset but loosing my temper

Please for gods sake, i'm begging you to please just drop it and leave it, this thread was not made for this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh give it a rest
I understand you are upset BUT I was letting you know you dont have a leg to stand on instead of you going off on a wild goose chase and you saw your arse so i'll leave you to it


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Jem said:


> Oh give it a rest
> I understand you are upset BUT I was letting you know you dont have a leg to stand on instead of you going off on a wild goose chase and you saw your arse so i'll leave you to it


:skep: thank you I guess


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I agree with Jem on this one Springerhusky as I have alreasdy said a contract means nothing. I have caught up with this thread and you just cannot presume you will get this pup back.
As stated somewhere the Advert is 16days old so I am surprised you did not know something was not right earlier from the new owner!!! as I thought they all were keeping you updated on their new puppies
I will give you an example Years ago I sold a KC Reg pup to someone who I believed was a good person. She qualified on all boxes at the time. 2 days later I received a phonecall from someone who knew this person stating she had an afghan removed from her for cruelty years ago. Okay I thought what next, phoned and had to give a her a lot of bull to try and retrieve pup back as legally it was hers, she bought it, receipt and all. It was a difficult one but I managed to convince her that I would sell her another pup next time I bred, even had to put it in writing. Good job I never heard anymore but was a lot of work retrieving pup back


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww i'm so sorry for you Springerhusky you must be so worried, something similar happened to me & i was gutted, i really hope you get him back. xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Have you thought of putting an advert on preloved to ask the new owner to contact you?
They may be still looking through the site out of curiosity


----------



## Sausage's Mum (Nov 3, 2008)

You may not have any legal rights to get the pup back but I can completely understand why you are upset and want to make sure he is ok, I would be completely the same. Just goes to show that you care about the pups which makes you a very good person in my book. Good luck hun x


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree with Rona. I would definately try to take a friendly approach with the new owner (if you find them) without saying anything about the legalities (it's not their problem).

(Rant all you like at the person you sold it to.)

If i had bought that puppy in good faith there is no way i would get in touch with the breeder if it sounded like it was a problem but i might if i thought they were just interested and friendly.

I really don't think you should be focussing on getting the pup back just try and find out where it went and be-friend the new owner. There is NO WAY ANYONE would have talked me into giving Oscar up at any point after i put him in my car and drove away from the breeders. 


Wishing you luck.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone I have been talking to a friend of my mum's who's a solicater and she said the same.

I have been friednly the whole time though I did at one point break down and dry and started pleading to which I had to hang up, they have never answerd I just have got answer machine no matter what.

I'm thinking of advertising just to look for him, I don't really wnat him back so to say I just want to know where he is and that's he's safe.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope u find out where the pups is, fingers crossed he is with a lovely family


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hope you find out where he went to, 
some people just dont care about they have signed a contracts


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

is there any chance they took him to a rescue?? im thinking if they wanted rid quick,and didnt find anyone to buy himmay be worth a call or two.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> is there any chance they took him to a rescue?? im thinking if they wanted rid quick,and didnt find anyone to buy himmay be worth a call or two.


I've contacted all my local rescues they will keep an eye out but haven't heard anything, by the advert I think she's sold him off. Who can resist a 10 week old puppy for £65 :frown2:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

he's been spotted by a friend of mine who had no idea that one of teh pups was missing


----------



## scattyk (Jan 2, 2009)

Did she say he seemed to be in good hands?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

scattyk said:


> Did she say he seemed to be in good hands?


she said he seemed very happy and healthy :biggrin:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> she said he seemed very happy and healthy :biggrin:


Aww great, fingers crossed for a happy ending then.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> she said he seemed very happy and healthy :biggrin:


How can she tell that from just seeing him????


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> he's been spotted by a friend of mine who had no idea that one of teh pups was missing


What do you mean by missing, he was sold on was he not??


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

clueless said:


> What do you mean by missing, he was sold on was he not??


He was sold on and I had no idea where he had gone and I still don't just that he looked ok when seen but I can't be sure till I can find them


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> He was sold on and I had no idea where he had gone and I still don't just that he looked ok when seen but I can't be sure till I can find them


Unfortunately you may never find the puppy. Shame


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

clueless said:


> Unfortunately you may never find the puppy. Shame


I may not, but i'm trying all I can to find the puppy it's a rare mix and once my printer works I will be printing posters out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Really do try *not *to use words like "missing" in your posters or conversations with people who might know where he is and definately if you get a slot with the newspaper who will want to concentrate on the drama (be very careful). Honestly it will put the people off contacting you.

This must be very difficult & stressful for you but try and view it from the new owners point of view.

They have bought a lovely pup (who they probably adore already) from an ad in a paper in good faith. They paid for him, he belongs to them. What is going to make them get in touch?? What can you offer them??

The thing you have to offer is Information about him as a breed, Help and advice. Make these things clear and try and be less emotional in your approach (i know that is hard but just trying to give you the best chance).

Hope you don't think i am interferring it's just sometimes you can be to close to a situation to see the wood for the trees


----------



## scattyk (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree with Rainy. If i'd brought the pup, I'd be put off thinking that I'd done something wrong (maybe buying a stolen pup) if the word missing was used. As they are probably in love with him already, they may be reluctant to contact you in case they are accused of something - or having the pup taken away (obviously this can't happen - but may be what they will think)

Definatley concentrate on the positive of a lifetime of help and advice you can offer. I also wouldn't mention anything of a reward etc as this will just heighten any fears that they may have.

good luck.


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Lets hope they have found him a good home.Perhaps they were scared to ring you back and dissapoint you with the news of selling the puppy you just never know.I wouldnt ring too many times,and when you finally get through be calm lol.


----------



## poodlemad (Feb 23, 2009)

report it to preloved springerhusky they are generally quite good at removing adds like that if there has been a wrong done


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Hang on we only know one side of this story you cant go jumping to conclusions your gonna end up making things worse.And if you did report it to preloved the owner of the dog is gonna be well chuffed.And that would make her not answer your calls.
I'd leave it for awhile and back off for abit.Yes they probably did there best trying to cope with a chewer but doesnt everyone,plus they might go work fulltime.So the only other option was to sell it on again, someone will come forward and give it a good home.
If your that worried give someone the money to go and buy the puppy back,that way everyones happy


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

i have found this might be interesting,,,,,Location: Plymouth 
This Puppy is Missing, have you seen him or do you own him now?

This puppy was sold without permission and now we don't know where he is and we are worried deeply about him and where he is.

I named him Toaster but his previous owners called him Ozzy

I own his parents and littermate, I don't want to take him back (unless you can't keep him then I will refund you what you payed for him) I just wish to know he's ok and safe.

I would like to stay in contact, I believe he is in the Plymouth area. 

Please if you see him/have him contact me asap

Reward Offered


He was Born November 24th 2008


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

and this,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 26th Feb 2009, 8:06 pm Post #1

Member

Group: Member
Posts: 36
Joined: 28 Sep 08
From: Plymouth
Member No.: 40966

(This is posted for a friend who has problems posting on this forum and has asked me if I would post this for her)

This Puppy is Missing, have you seen him or do you own him now?

This puppy was sold without permission and now we don't know where he is and we are worried deeply about him and where he is.

He was named Toaster by me but his previous owners named him Ozzy

I own his parents and littermate, I don't want to take him back (unless you can't keep him then I will refund you what you payed for him) I just wish to know he's ok and safe.

I would like to stay in contact, I believe he is in the Plymouth area.

Please if you see him/have him contact me asap

Reward Offered

He was Born November 24th 2008

Please email [email protected] or pm mail for her phone number

This post has been edited by GCDF: 26th Feb 2009, 8:13 pm


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

i think shes made up her mind the dog is "missing" already dont you??


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

and another............
Description: Missing puppy-Alaskan Malamute x Springer Spaniel. This Puppy is Missing, have you seen him or do you own him now? I am the breeder of this puppy and am now under belief he's been sold on, i'm very worried and would love to know where he is. I would like to stay in contact and offer any free advice and if things do not work out, I would happily take him back and offer you refund. Please if you see him/have him contact me asap, I'm also offering a reward Thank you -Daisy He was Born November 24th 2008
Location: Plymouth, Devon
Source Time: Published 1 day ago
Responses: Be the first to respond.


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

both adverts for "ozzy" for sale and missing are almost under each other, how distressing or frightning for the pups new owner,,


----------



## scattyk (Jan 2, 2009)

There seems to be a fine line between being concerned and being obsessed!

Don't get me wrong, I understand your worried, but with all of the adverts with key words such as "missing" "sold without permission" and "reward" if I was the knew owner I'd be scared!


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

dont get me wrong, i dont want to be nasty, but if i saw these adverts i would NOT get in touch with the breeder as i would be so afraid that she would want the pup back, i bought the pup and it is mine now, i paid for it and as far as im concerned it was sold in good faith,


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

I think you are just going to terrify the new owner and they are not going to want to get in touch. He is most likely in a loving and safe home


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I think you should put this down to a Bad Experience. Someone else has bought the Pup and all you can do now is hope it is in a Good Home. Maybe you should have let the rescue centre help you rehome them it would have saved you all this heartache


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

poodlemad said:


> report it to preloved springerhusky they are generally quite good at removing adds like that if there has been a wrong done


There has not been any wrong doing. Someone has sold a pup to someone else, unfortunately Dogs come under the Sale of Goods Act


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

goldendance said:


> i think shes made up her mind the dog is "missing" already dont you??


Yip and its a silly way to go. Pup was sold end of, not missing!!!


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

here here,, all that can be hoped is that the pup is in a loving stable home now,


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Could also be classed as harassment.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> Could also be classed as harassment.


Exactly Its sad but its the same if you sold a Car and the person sold it on!!!!!As soon as you sold the pup you gave up legal ownership of it


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

yes this is true, but the missing adverts are everywhere?????????????????/


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

If all people who had a litter of pups showed this amount of responsibility there wouldnt be so many in need of homes !!!!!!! , i dont think it hurts to try and find out where he is to check he is ok, i hope u do find him.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

goldendance said:


> yes this is true, but the missing adverts are everywhere?????????????????/


I throw my hands up in despair then !!! What is the point asking for advice if you are going to ignore it.

There is NO WAY i would reply to those ads if i had bought this puppy.

I shan't be adding to this thread any further.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I just found this;
> 
> Preloved | english springer spaniel x alaskan malamute for sale in Plymouth, Devon, UK
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you've lost contact with this puppy  but I agree with what everyone else is saying, putting posters up and messages on forums saying "missing" and "reward offered" etc makes it sound like you want the dog back, and he was stolen... when he was not. He was sold on...

Maybe try re-wording... the new owners of the puppy may be a little more inclined to get in touch with you then.

Good luck


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Guys all those ads were put out before I asked for help, I have ocd so it's likely I've become obsessed with this. I have been trying to think of things and find this puppy and maybe my wording is not so great but i'm at a loss, everyone's help with teh re-wording has been ver useful and I will try and sort all the ads out.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i know i was frantic when i lost touch with my puppy, just like you are Springerhusky, its the most sickening feeling because you never stop loving them, i really hope you track him down so you can put your mind at rest


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I know you bred the puppy but i dont think you have any right to look for the puppy you sold him so there for you've lost that right.


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

soo agree with you, but why is she trying to give a reward and says its missing. when its in a new home now


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Do ya know i cant understand everyone sometime! its refreshing to hear someone care about a litter so much, i sometimes think people cant do right. If it was me in that situation id just wanna know where the pup had gone too


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

claire said:


> Do ya know i cant understand everyone sometime! its refreshing to hear someone care about a litter so much, i sometimes think people cant do right. If it was me in that situation id just wanna know where the pup had gone too


but would you advertise the pup as missing and put up a reward for it??? on about 4 websites??


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

claire said:


> Do ya know i cant understand everyone sometime! its refreshing to hear someone care about a litter so much, i sometimes think people cant do right. If it was me in that situation id just wanna know where the pup had gone too


I totally agree it's just there are ways of going about it.

Placing such emotional ads is going to terrify the new owner off if they see them.

Sometimes you can be so emotionally involved in something that you don't think rationally. I think people are genuinely trying to help by steering Springerhusky in the right direction.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Springerhusky has said shes probably not worded it very well, shes just desperate to know how the puppy is


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

claire said:


> Do ya know i cant understand everyone sometime! its refreshing to hear someone care about a litter so much, i sometimes think people cant do right. If it was me in that situation id just wanna know where the pup had gone too


Alot of people care about there puppies its how far do you go before your over the top. To use words such as missing is totaly ott in my opinion. The thing we have to think about is the puppy has been paid for from the prevous owner (we belive from the add) so the new owner must be commited to some degree as the pup wasnt advertised as "Free" Some people dont keep in contact with breeders after they buy the animal it happens. I think we have to respect that not try and harass people. I dont keep in contact with Blazes breeder... am I bad??


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

goldendance said:


> but would you advertise the pup as missing and put up a reward for it??? on about 4 websites??





rainy said:


> I totally agree it's just there are ways of going about it.
> 
> Placing such emotional ads is going to terrify the new owner off if they see them.
> 
> Sometimes you can be so emotionally involved in something that you don't think rationally. I think people are genuinely trying to help by steering Springerhusky in the right direction.





DKDREAM said:


> Alot of people care about there puppies its how far do you go before your over the top. To use words such as missing is totaly ott in my opinion. The thing we have to think about is the puppy has been paid for from the prevous owner (we belive from the add) so the new owner must be commited to some degree as the pup wasnt advertised as "Free" Some people dont keep in contact with breeders after they buy the animal it happens. I think we have to respect that not try and harass people. I dont keep in contact with Blazes breeder... am I bad??


I think it said somewhere springerhusky said they had worded the adverts incorrectly. Which should be enough for everyone to understand it was probably done in haste and while upset. i just think when someone knows they have done wrong (in the way its worded) we dont need to be going over it and instead supporting springerhusky as it must be an awful situation to be in. Fingers crossed the pup is ok,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, oh n just a thought!!!! what are the point in contracts?? and im curious as to people on here who have said they count for nothing and once a pup is sold its sold, if u breed do u use contracts?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

claire said:


> I think it said somewhere springerhusky said they had worded the adverts incorrectly. Which should be enough for everyone to understand it was probably done in haste and while upset. i just think when someone knows they have done wrong (in the way its worded) we dont need to be going over it and instead supporting springerhusky as it must be an awful situation to be in. Fingers crossed the pup is ok,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, oh n just a thought!!!! what are the point in contracts?? and im curious as to people on here who have said they count for nothing and once a pup is sold its sold, if u breed do u use contracts?


I dont breed at the moment..... But i think contracts are to protect the animal. However they have to be properly drawn up otherwise they dont mean a thing if not properly done then i think they wont stand up in a court of law. Most people say if for any reason the animal has to be rehomed then id like 1st refusal (or words to that effect) I dont see why the breeder is getting so upset, they sold the pup to a new home thinking they where the right people, the pup has been sold on again...... it happens


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I dont breed at the moment..... But i think contracts are to protect the animal. However they have to be properly drawn up otherwise they dont mean a thing if not properly done then i think they wont stand up in a court of law. Most people say if for any reason the animal has to be rehomed then id like 1st refusal (or words to that effect) I dont see why the breeder is getting so upset, they sold the pup to a new home thinking they where the right people, the pup has been sold on again...... it happens


i can see both sides tho DK, i see what u are saying BUT i think most good breeders would be upset in the same situation, its abit no win ay ?, its one of the risks i guess, ya cant guarentee anything


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

claire said:


> i can see both sides tho DK, i see what u are saying BUT i think most good breeders would be upset in the same situation, its abit no win ay, its one of the risks i guess, ya cant guarentee nothing


I can see both sides too, I would be upset too but you just have to think well i did what i thought was best for the animal its had the best start in life i could possibley have given it, im not saying dont try and locate the owners, but it could be done in a better way i think, via talking to the origonal owner of the dog they may have the information.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I think it is admirable that Springhusky has this wee pups interests at heart.

The best outcome for this scenario is that this pup has landed on its paws and in a well loved home.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> I can see both sides too, I would be upset too but you just have to think well i did what i thought was best for the animal its had the best start in life i could possibley have given it, im not saying dont try and locate the owners, but it could be done in a better way i think, via talking to the origonal owner of the dog they may have the information.


The orgnal owners won't answer the phone or emails to anyone not just me, do you not think if I was in contact with them that I woulden't be making such a fuss.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I can see both sides too, I would be upset too but you just have to think well i did what i thought was best for the animal its had the best start in life i could possibley have given it, im not saying dont try and locate the owners, but it could be done in a better way i think, *via talking to the origonal owner of the dog they may have the information.*




I think bridges may have been burnt there already unfortunately


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> The orgnal owners won't answer the phone or emails to anyone bot just me, do you not think if I was in contact with them that I woulden't be making such a fuss.


have you ever conciderd the new owner may not want to be in contact with you? it may have been your inital aproch has put them off. Not being nasty by the way just seeing it from all sides i can see why your upset but try and think positive you give the puppy a really good start in life. let him go to a loving owner ... its not your fault he has been sold on and im sorry he has but i just feel if you try too hard you will get no where.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I think it is admirable that Springhusky has this wee pups interests at heart.
> 
> The best outcome for this scenario is that this pup has landed on its paws and in a well loved home.


i agree..............:thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> have you ever conciderd the new owner may not want to be in contact with you? it may have been your inital aproch has put them off. Not being nasty by the way just seeing it from all sides i can see why your upset but try and think positive you give the puppy a really good start in life. let him go to a loving owner ... its not your fault he has been sold on and im sorry he has but i just feel if you try too hard you will get no where.


They were fantatsic people always updating and asked for advice, I left a baisc message to start with once I found out and have been ringing and ringing to no luck.

I just want to know he is safe, that's all and would really like him nueterd as all his other siblings have to be


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I think it is admirable that Springhusky has this wee pups interests at heart.
> 
> The best outcome for this scenario is that this pup has landed on its paws and in a well loved home.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> They were fantatsic people always updating and asked for advice, I left a baisc message to start with once I found out and have been ringing and ringing to no luck.
> 
> I just want to know he is safe, that's all and would really like him nueterd as all his other siblings have to be


I can understand what your saying but dont think you have any control over that now. It will be the new owners choice if they want him neuterd or not, it dosent mean they want to breed him they just might not see the point in getting him neuterd.


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Just keep ringing, i hope he is safe, no more pups for you, but dont beat yourself up were only human but thats why i wont breed cos ya dont no who they are going to and i dont have the faintest idea on breeding, but good luck i hope you find him iv got eveything crossed for you


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> They were fantatsic people always updating and asked for advice, I left a baisc message to start with once I found out and have been ringing and ringing to no luck.
> 
> I just want to know he is safe, that's all and would really like him nueterd as all his other siblings have to be


Why is it important to you that he is neutered?

I don't understand.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> I can understand what your saying but dont think you have any control over that now. It will be the new owners choice if they want him neuterd or not, it dosent mean they want to breed him they just might not see the point in getting him neuterd.


Yes, taht is true I have that same issue with Barney. I would have like the pup nueterd but I know in trith i can't do nothing just sk but m main consern is just to know he's in a safe home and offer his new owners help that they may need even offer to look after him if they go on holiday, i'm actually puppy sitting one of the pups today who's mum is in hosptial looking after a friend.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

rainy said:


> Why is it important to you that he is neutered?
> 
> I don't understand.


because i'm afraid of the same situation happening what happened to me and I'd hate to have that happen to anyone.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> They were fantatsic people always updating and asked for advice,


Well, clearly not if they sold on the pup after only having it a few weeks.



> I just want to know he is safe, that's all and would really like him nueterd as all his other siblings have to be


I can understand you wanting to know he's safe, but you have absolutely no rights on him (or any of the other pups) once you sold them and no control over whether he is neutered or not (or his other siblings come to that).

I think the best thing to do is put this behind you. Let it be a lesson learned. There is considerably more to having a litter, vetting homes and letting them go than just the cute puppy aspect.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Yes, taht is true I have that same issue with Barney. I would have like the pup nueterd but I know in trith i can't do nothing just sk but m main consern is just to know he's in a safe home and offer his new owners help that they may need even offer to look after him if they go on holiday, i'm actually puppy sitting one of the pups today who's mum is in hosptial looking after a friend.


See that's lovely and that is the way you needed to approach this. I said in an earlier post "What can you offer the new owner?" and that is exactly what i was trying to say.

Forget HOW they got the pup it's not relevant to the new owner & re word the ads (use the one DT or myself wrote earlier).

That gives you a chance of establishing a contact with them.

That's what i have been trying to get across (maybe not very well)


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Why not have a puppy reunited party?

Invite all of the litter mates including the AWOL pup...

It would be a really nice way of getting in touch with pups new owners,,,,,with out them feeling threatened...


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> Why not have a puppy reunited party?
> 
> Invite all of the litter mates including the AWOL pup...
> 
> It would be a really nice way of getting in touch with pups new owners,,,,,with out them feeling threatened...


I actually ahve one coming up on my birthday in april as there is also a dog show that day and all the pups have been invited although i know one for sure can't make it because she's all the way in Rochester 

That's worth a shot trying to advertise that also  thanks


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

rainy said:


> See that's lovely and that is the way you needed to approach this. I said in an earlier post "What can you offer the new owner?" and that is exactly what i was trying to say.
> 
> Forget HOW they got the pup it's not relevant to the new owner & re word the ads (use the one DT or myself wrote earlier).
> 
> ...


Yes, I will get on that right now  thanks allot you've been uber helpful


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Alaskan Malamute x English springer

Sold recently from Plymouth area.


I am the proud breeder of this pup and have been made aware that it has passed on to some lucky new owners.

As a responsible breeder I like to keep in touch with all my puppies and I would very much like to advise the new owner on this wonderful and unusual breed.

I am in touch with all the other siblings and in April, a puppy party is in place and would very much enjoy if this puppy could come.

If you have bought this puppy, Please to contact me for a chat.


This sounds much better :thumbup: Thankyou so much everyone


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

maybe mention it was an accidental mating and put a pic of parents on the add and his litter mate??


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Alaskan Malamute x English springer
> 
> Sold recently from Plymouth area.
> 
> ...


Much better. I would definately respond to that.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> maybe mention it was an accidental mating and put a pic of parents on the add and his litter mate??


I don't have any photo's technically of his sibling due to no camera but I think I will leave it as it is to keep it short and appealing.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Alaskan Malamute x English springer

I recently sold a male puppy to a family from the Plymouth area.


I am the proud breeder of this pup and have been made aware that it has been rehomed to some lucky new owners.

for all this was an acidental litter i am wanting to be a responsible breeder and would like to keep in touch with all of the puppies and there owners I 
would be really pleased if the new owner of the puppy got in contact with me as I care alot about them even though they are no longer mine.

I am in touch with all the other siblings and i have arranged a puppy party in April this puppy is more then welcome to join us if you would like more information dont hesitate to contact me for a friendly chat id love to know how hes doing.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Alaskan Malamute x English springer
> 
> I recently sold a male puppy to a family from the Plymouth area.
> 
> ...


forgive me but I prefer rainy's version, thanks anyway i'll just leave it alone now


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> because i'm afraid of the same situation happening what happened to me and I'd hate to have that happen to anyone.


But in Truth It was not an accidental mating!!! I received an email from the kennels you got the Bitch from and they told me they never stated the Bitch had been spayed as you said


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

claire said:


> Do ya know i cant understand everyone sometime! its refreshing to hear someone care about a litter so much, i sometimes think people cant do right. If it was me in that situation id just wanna know where the pup had gone too


If some people cared so much they would not have mated a rescue bitch in the first place Only my opinion of course


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

clueless said:


> But in Truth It was not an accidental mating!!! I received an email from the kennels you got the Bitch from and they told me they never stated the Bitch had been spayed as you said


Maybe the kennels should have ensured this then! and anyway they pups have been cared for and are in good homes, the op has made a good effort to give this pups the best start and check up on the pup thats been sold on so no need for the mud slinging.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

clueless said:


> If some people cared so much they would not have mated a rescue bitch in the first place Only my opinion of course


Does it matter? Have you seen the puppy in my profile/pics does he not derserve to live because his mum was a rescue dog??


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Daynna said:


> Does it matter? Have you seen the puppy in my profile/pics does he not derserve to live because his mum was a rescue dog??


Yes he does but would you have bred him?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

claire said:


> Maybe the kennels should have ensured this then! and anyway they pups have been cared for and are in good homes, the op has made a good effort to give this pups the best start and check up on the pup thats been sold on so no need for the mud slinging.


Not mud slinging pointing out that it is false info on an advert to try and retrieve a pup who has been sold on from a "good home"


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

I agree shouldnt have mated in the first place knowing she wasnt neutered but jobs done now.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

clueless said:


> Yes he does but would you have bred him?


Im not sure as personally i dont think i have the time to breed or the know about breeding, But maybe i dont know i could never say a yes or no

I just dont think it really matters as long as the parents are healthy, and the pups are healthy which i can asure you Zeb is (vet checked 3 times twice with us once with the OP)


----------



## hari1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Would like to know when after reading this thread this puppy is still being advertised as missing on another forum.It even states there is a reward for information.This is very misleading and needs to be removed by the poster as this puppy isnt missing but has been sold on!!! There is a big difference between the two and I would be extremely distressed if I had brought a puppy from someone only to read the post about missing puppy reward offered etc etc.:sad:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

hari1 said:


> Would like to know when after reading this thread this puppy is still being advertised as missing on another forum.It even states there is a reward for information.This is very misleading and needs to be removed by the poster as this puppy isnt missing but has been sold on!!! There is a big difference between the two and I would be extremely distressed if I had brought a puppy from someone only to read the post about missing puppy reward offered etc etc.:sad:


SpringerHusky was in the process of re-wording all her posts, I believe. Maybe she hasn't gotten around to that one yet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

clueless said:


> Not mud slinging pointing out that it is false info on an advert to try and retrieve a pup who has been sold on from a "good home"


how do you know the info is false? just someone elses word at the rescue that springerhusky knew the pup was spayed?, just curious! and anyway shame on the rescue for rehoming the bitch then. but thats doesnt matter anymore, i just think the op deserves some credit for being concerned for the pups and doing there best! maybe we should be critising people for not caring about pups instead of caring too much! We cant all be perfect can we


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Im not sure as personally i dont think i have the time to breed or the know about breeding, But maybe i dont know i could never say a yes or no


Have you one of these puppies... I thought Springhusky had sold them under contract that they should be neutered and not bred form. 



> how do you know the info is false? just someone elses word at the rescue that springerhusky knew the pup was spayed?,


Claire, I don't know how long you've been a member here, but Springhusky has been less than honest about this mating/litter and has admitted to it. The problem with lies is that once you start telling them it's very difficult to believe the person again. There have been huge question marks surrounding this from the word go, however it is now done - although with such inexperience the odds are stacked against this situation. I believe two puppies have already been returned/moved on and it's still early days yet.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

The rescue itself likely didn't know if she was payed or not but the person who handed her over to me thought she was spayed.

Anyhow I have amazing news; He's been found! On my saltram wak today my friend who has another puppy explained that the puppy "Ozzy" now named harry lives with a friend of hers. I have just got off the phone from the woman who owns Harry, She had wanted one of my puppies and had apparently contacted me before but they had all gone, she saw his advert just over a week ago and payed £60 for him. The previous owners excuse was they was moving house and with three kids and one puppy it was too much to handle and "forgot" she was meant to give him back 

I will be going to go meet them tommrow for lunch, she invited me around as she would love to see mum, dad and other sibling. :thumbup:

I promise to get some photos of him with my old film camera and show everyone how the pups are getting on, they are all healthy and happy, heck you can see from Daynna's Zeb they are healthy and happy. Tomorrow I will be phoning in to see when I can book Maya in to be spayed


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> The rescue itself likely didn't know if she was payed or not but the person who handed her over to me thought she was spayed.
> 
> Anyhow I have amazing news; He's been found! On my saltram wak today my friend who has another puppy explained that the puppy "Ozzy" now named harry lives with a friend of hers. I have just got off the phone from the woman who owns Harry, She had wanted one of my puppies and had apparently contacted me before but they had all gone, she saw his advert just over a week ago and payed £60 for him. The previous owners excuse was they was moving house and with three kids and one puppy it was too much to handle and "forgot" she was meant to give him back
> 
> ...


Im really pleased you have found him hun, and hopefully now you can all stop arguing about it!!! As getting Stupid!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

im pleased your back in contact with the dog.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Dundee said:


> Claire, I don't know how long you've been a member here, but Springhusky has been less than honest about this mating/litter and has admitted to it. The problem with lies is that once you start telling them it's very difficult to believe the person again. There have been huge question marks surrounding this from the word go, however it is now done - although with such inexperience the odds are stacked against this situation. I believe two puppies have already been returned/moved on and it's still early days yet.


i think ive been a member here nearly as long as its been running lol,


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> i think ive been a member here nearly as long as its been running lol,


then you may (or may not have already seen the previous threads) -_ if _you'd been a new member you certainly wouldn't have.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Forgive me for saying this but the longer this thread is going on,,,my instinct tells me something aint right,,,more holes than a colander....


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Dundee said:


> then you may (or may not have already seen the previous threads) -_ if _you'd been a new member you certainly wouldn't have.


i have read most thread i just like to look at things from both sides


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> The rescue itself likely didn't know if she was payed or not but the person who handed her over to me thought she was spayed.
> 
> Anyhow I have amazing news; He's been found! On my saltram wak today my friend who has another puppy explained that the puppy "Ozzy" now named harry lives with a friend of hers. I have just got off the phone from the woman who owns Harry, She had wanted one of my puppies and had apparently contacted me before but they had all gone, she saw his advert just over a week ago and payed £60 for him. The previous owners excuse was they was moving house and with three kids and one puppy it was too much to handle and "forgot" she was meant to give him back
> 
> ...


That is fantastic- what are they cooking you for lunch? or is it just a cold buffet/ be sure to let them know any dietary requirements...any how great you have found the pup,


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Dundee said:


> Have you one of these puppies... I thought Springhusky had sold them under contract that they should be neutered and not bred form.
> 
> Oh dear no not from Zeb, Im meant when im older and the kids have left home i think breeding and having two maybe more children and all the other animals we have we turn me grey in 3secs lol


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Forgive me for saying this but the longer this thread is going on,,,my instinct tells me something aint right,,,more holes than a colander....


I agree - I think it has from the start, however, there's not a lot anyone can do about it so I try to ignore it.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

It should be locked i think as the puppy and breeder have found eachother.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> It should be locked i think as the puppy and breeder have found eachother.


agree, thread is finished


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

tooooooooooooooooooooooooo fishy for my liking?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

goldendance said:


> tooooooooooooooooooooooooo fishy for my liking?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Have to agree. Think the title sais it all.

Night Night :closedeyes:


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> The rescue itself likely didn't know if she was payed or not but the person who handed her over to me thought she was spayed.
> 
> Anyhow I have amazing news; He's been found! On my saltram wak today my friend who has another puppy explained that the puppy "Ozzy" now named harry lives with a friend of hers. I have just got off the phone from the woman who owns Harry, She had wanted one of my puppies and had apparently contacted me before but they had all gone, she saw his advert just over a week ago and payed £60 for him. The previous owners excuse was they was moving house and with three kids and one puppy it was too much to handle and "forgot" she was meant to give him back
> 
> ...


Glad you have made contact with new owner

On the rescue and spaying side They never told you she was spayed as you stated before and also they were never asked to help with rehoming !!!!!! This was all posted by you before when it was discovered there was different stories being posted regarding the mating of your dogs. Have you given the money to the rescue centre that you also said you were going to do??


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

clueless said:


> Glad you have made contact with new owner
> 
> On the rescue and spaying side They never told you she was spayed as you stated before and also they were never asked to help with rehoming !!!!!!


I didn't ask, the woman on the phone offered help if I needed it and she didn't say rehoming. Anyways I need to find a mod before this begins to get worse, i'd like this thread to die now so please people stop responding till i cna get this locked.


----------

